
We'll Probably Never Free Mickey, but That's Beside the Point - dsr12
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/well-probably-never-free-mickey-thats-beside-point
======
orionblastar
Copyright should be limited to allow competition and let old stuff fall into
the public domain.

Mickey Mouse and his early films should have become public domain but they
didn't because copyright law was changed to extend copyright.

There are other things that didn't get renewed that entered public domain.
Like books and movies, people earn money reselling public domain works. I
remember a Dollar Store had a bunch of $1 DVDs that were movies and cartoon in
the public domain. Some company made them cheaply and most were from the 1920s
and so.

